# Please?



## Shelley (May 3, 2005)

Please join my new message boards. I am still new to this, so please be patient and comments/suggestions are welcome. It is about Starting Over, and any other topics that can be discussed.
Yellow Rose Message Boards
http://xsorbit28.com/users5/yellowrose/index.php


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

that link didn't work for me either. i just got a blank page


----------

